# musket caps



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

i have a knight bighorn that uses musket caps but i havent been able to find any up here in cache valley any suggestions ive checked als cal ranch mal wart


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a sporting goods store upstairs in the grocery store in Hyrum (across from McDonalds. They carried them two years ago and probably still have some.
If not Kents in Ogden would be my next try. Smith and Edwards MIGHT have some. From Cache Valley, you might want to do some calling rather than burning gas.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks ill have to give them a try didnt even know about the sporting goods store in Hyrum


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

A big thanks to you Bears Butt Ridleys in Hyrum had the musket caps.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm very glad they still had some and you didn't have to drive all the way to Ogden. They have lots of stuff in that little store. I was surprised.


----------

